# LoL Guide Xin Zhao Jungle - "WIN ZHAO"



## iorael (31. Juli 2015)

Hallo Leute,
ich möchte euch einen neuen Champion Guide für League of Legends präsentieren. Seit Kurzem bin ich wieder in Diamond und möchte meine Erfahrungen mit Xin Zhao mit euch teilen. 


Der Guide trägt den Titel " WIN ZHAO" da er bei richtiger Spielweise eure Eintrittskarte in die nächste Promo sein kann.

Das Video ist sehr ausführlich, deshalb habe ich in *Sekunde 30 eine Art Inhaltsverzeichnis *mit Links für alle Teilabschnitte erstellt.

Folgende Themen werden abgedeckt:

Fähigkeiten
Beschwörerfähigkeiten
Masteries
Runen
Junglerouten
Ganking
Teamfights
Pro&Con





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-F8WEn8cd_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

